# Mythic setting for Savage Worlds



## Shadowdragon (Sep 13, 2014)

I am very proud to announce that the Mythic Savage Worlds setting book from Chimera Press is now finished and available on RPGNOW, DriveThru RPG, and Studio 2.  

Currently on the web site you'll find family trees for each of the three pantheons of Mythic: The Olympians from Illosia, the Pesedjet from Niserri, and the Tuatha de Dannan from Pridith. I'm hoping to expand this content with one-sheet style encounters, monster ecologies, maps and character sheets, and tons more.

The next book in the Mythic series is going to be the first of three adventures. This first adventure will be titled Shadows of Apep. An ancient evil has returned to Nisseri and plans to unleash chaos and destruction upon the world. The heroes must find a way to defeat an enemy that is immune to all earthly magic and weapons before time runs out and all of humanity is plunged into an era of darkness. 

Each adventure will have it's own storyline, so you can drop them into a campaign however you like, or you can play the three in sequence as kind of an episodic mini campaign. Although they will be designed with the Mythic setting in mind, with a few tweaks here and there these adventures could easily be used in other settings and time periods. I'm not sure about page count or pricing yet, but these will be full-length adventures with lots of colour maps and artwork. 

I'm also working on a quick one-sheet to put up on the web site. This one-sheet will be titled Wedding Crashers. A group of centaur crash a wedding and steal away the bride. The heroes must infiltrate the centaur camp and rescue the bride-to-be.


----------

